# Should I show these Satinettes?



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

My satinettes produced and I'm very happy, but upon wanting to find them new homes, I'm beginning to like the idea of maybe showing some, or selling some as show birds, however I looked up standards for looks and whatnot, and I decided I would come here(where I found a breeder of satinettes, I love this place) to see what everyone thinks of my birds. Be warned, some will blow your mind with their colors. I've never seen them so pretty before. I'll post more recent photos when the sky clears, but tell me what you think. The pigeon with a black beak; I bought, but he'll be a daddy soon, and his mate(who I raised since she was 7 days old) has almost completely black wings, which is strange since her mother has red laced wings and her dad and plain laced only on his shoulders. Anyway, thanks for reading  Let me know!


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi they look quite beautiful, however I'm not an expert on Satinettes. I'm sure someone here will let you know. On the other hand, I'm not sure if you have shown pigeons before or not, I would suggest that you do show them, as it is a great way to get judges opinion and to advance the breed. One other thing, if you have an identifying ring on your pigeons, other than a club ring, it could mean you cannot show? At least this is the way it is in Australia. (so as to keep the bird anonymous). So anyway, despite me raving on, I recommend you do show them.  Regards Ashley


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are very pretty  But unless the stencil turns white they won't hold up well at all in a show.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love those babies!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Below is the standard laid out by the classic old frill club with a link to them at the bottom. I also have it posted on my website sale page of satinettes.



The Classic Oriental Frill is an exhibition breed of pigeon from the Owl family. It is also known as the Old Fashioned Oriental Frill and the Old Style Oriental Frill. It is the precursor breed from which the modern Oriental Frill was created. It is a beautiful ancient pigeon breed, which can now be seen on exhibit at major American and Canadian shows. GENERAL IMPRESSION: 


A small to medium sized (average weight 11-12 oz) cobby pigeon, with a jaunty disposition. Stations at near to a 45-degree angle with the tip of the tail just clearing the floor. Typical characteristics include a breast frill, peak crest, grouse muffs, and a medium-short thick beak. Satinettes are shield marked / tail marked birds with white bars or laces on their shield and Moon Spots or laces on their tail. Blondinettes are whole colored birds which also possess white bars or lacing on the shields and Moon Spots or lacing on the tail...Some varieties have the lacing extending over most of the body. HEAD: Roundish to slightly oval, substantial, wide. Arched forehead that flows in a smooth, continuous curve from the tip of the beak to the tip of the peak. Wattle small and neat. EYE: Large, bright and prominent. Eye cere fine in texture and flesh colored. Bull eyes in Satinettes. The eye in Blondinettes to be yellow gravel to deep red brown depending upon the variety. BEAK: Medium short in length, substantial/thick, blending into the forehead in a smooth, uninterrupted curve. Flesh colored in Satinettes, flesh to horn to black in Blondinettes, depending upon the variety. Wattle small and smooth. Classic Old Frills can feed their young and do not need feeders. 


CREST: Needlepoint Peak Crest. Upright and central. Rising at least as high as the highest part of the head. Peak crest supported by a well-developed mane, without any sign of a mane break. (The indentation between the Peak Crest and the mane.) NECK: Short and strong, appearing thick due to the mane at the back of the neck, and the gullet. Held proudly, and upright so that the eye is directly over the juncture of the toes with the ankle. There should be a pronounced gullet extending from just under the lower mandible down the throat into the frill. FRILL: The frill should extend from the middle of the gullet and continue into the breast (ideally 2" in length). It should be well developed and profuse. A shorter, more profuse frill is preferred over one that is sparse but greater in length. Feathers to grow outward to both sides uniformly. Feathers that grow only to one side or disproportionately to one side will be penalized. Rose shaped frills will be penalized. BREAST AND BODY FORM: Breast is broad, well rounded, held forward prominently and tapering toward the rear of the bird. Size is small to medium with Body Form to be firm. compact and cobby. WINGS: Strong, lying close to the body, covering the back, without "sails", and lying flat on the tail. 

LEGS: Short, profusely covered with grouse muffs all the way to the toenails. Toenails to be white in Satinettes flesh to horn to black in Blondinettes depending upon the variety. 


PLUMAGE: Well developed, tight, lying flat with the exception of the Frill and the Peak Crest. FLIGHTS AND TAIL: Flights short, resting flat on the tail. Flights and tail to be shorter rather than longer. Tail to be no more than 2 feathers in width. Tail just clearing the floor when in show position. STATION: Upright station at near to a 45-degree angle, which causes the tail to be held downward rather than horizontal. 
COLOR: While no preference is given to any one color, all colors should be bright, smooth and even. In laced birds the lacing should be clear and distinct. In barred birds the bars should be clear, narrow. long and even. The color inside the bars or laces should be white. The color inside the Moon Spots or tail laces should be white. The factors which give the Oriental Frill its unique coloring are Toy Stencil and Frill Stencil, in combination. Toy Stencil affecting mainly the body and Frill Stencil affecting mainly the tail. Without these factors in proper combination, various shades of color will be produced, from normal coloration to bronzes/ sulphurs and a root beer coloration, in their various hues. Toy Stencil and Frill Stencil causes the whitening effect that one sees in a well marked Oriental Frill. 



Listed above is breed standards layed out by http://www.classicoldfrill.org


Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Dennis, I actually bought their Mom from you, she had the red feathers. Thanks for the link  Have a good day!


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks ^-^


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

*Recent photos of my Satinettes*

Here are the babies I am trying to re-home or sell. What is meant by white lacing? Do any of the babies show it? Thanks again for all of your very nice and encouraging replies. If anyone is interested in them, let me know


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry, I meant *stencil*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The stencil is the brown part on the pattern that turns white with the moult. Or it should in satinettes because they have frill stencil and toy stencil to help it white out. 
Satinettes should come in three different varieties:
- Laced with spot tails - these birds are heavy t-patterns genetically. The wing shield feathers are white with colored lacing. The tail is normal but where the tail band should be, it has a white spot instead of solid black
- Laced with laced tails - these birds are spread genetically. The shield should be white with fine lacing and the tail should also be white with fine lacing outlining the feathers.
- White bars with spot tails - these are obviously barred birds genetically. Instead of a black bar, it should be white with little to no black edging on the bar.


On your birds we would have to wait and see how those babies moult out. Then you'll see how white their stenciling will get. The first baby is looking good with the amount of white in the stencil, BUT the tail is way too white. It isn't spread (black) so it should have a spot tail where the white is isolated in the tail bar. The second baby doesn't have any spotting in the tail at all but that might (??) improve with the moult. The bars are looking kind of suspicious but may moult in all white afterall. The last baby IS spread/black so the white in the tail is supposed to be that extreme. It could be more extreme (which would be better in this case) but that's okay. The wings look well on their way but I've seen finer lacing on the show birds. The rump is colored which I believe is a mismark. But I'd say your black is the best bird of the three, followed by the first bird, and last the bar. If you keep them, and if possible, I would mate the first bird and the black bird together and rehome the barred bird.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They are very pretty  But unless the stencil turns white they won't hold up well at all in a show.


Why wouldnt that copper stencil be good


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I would not show them. You still have some work to do on them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

tipllers rule said:


> Why wouldnt that copper stencil be good


Because they are required to be white.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

earlofwood said:


> Gorgeous birds!


I agree , they are real beauties !!!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Because they are required to be white.


duh sorry just had a brain fart


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I might be wrong but if you do show them you will at least get some show Esperance . if pigeon shows are any thing like dog shows than they are very completive . I guess what I'm saying do what your heart tells you and don't let others intimidate you... because they can and will . .


----------

